# Wood Hardening



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Do any of you veterans use any wood hardeners for your baits?

If so what do you recommend?

I would like to harden some balsa I have to make some crankbaits. I just want the bait to be durable.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

How about a light epoxy coating?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Most use a 2 part epoxy on the wood baits after they are painted. Envirotec Lite or Permatex seems to be the most used. From what I gather the preferred is the Envirotec. You can buy it in larger bottles or you can get it in syringe type tubes at most hardware stores. They sell a 5 minute set time type but I don't recommend it. I bought my Permatex in bottles at Pat Catans. If you are buying the smaller syringe type, try to find the 30 minute or 1 hour dry time type. The stuff I bought in the bottles takes 72 hours to dry so you'll need a drying wheel or you'll get runs. 
I am new to this but have used both types on the baits that I've made. The longer set time makes for a harder finish. Both dry nice and hard though.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

I used to dip my lures in minwax wood hardener. It works well but it does raise the grain of the wood so u have to lightly sand


----------

